# Who Does Large Water Changes Here



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyone doing large water changes here...like 50% to 60% or maybe more.

I love doing huge water changes...once a week I do 100%.

I'm always doing large water changes all the time but once a week I do 100%.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

I usually do 25-30% water changes


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

sometimes about 50-60% water changes, most of the time 30% water changes


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

30% weekly if I'm lazy and haven't stired anything up with plants.
50-60% if I've done anything moving plants ,immediatly after.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I usually do around 35% every two days on my 240.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I change about 30% twice a week, and gravel vac / clean out filters every few weeks.


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

I clean filter sponges with tank water once every few months. I gravel vac and rearrange decor once a week. I usually do about 50% water change total in every week. I never really mess with my biomedia. It sits in my tank in the current while I wash off the sponges.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I do 50% changes usually.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

i do 50% everyweek


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

I do about 75% weekly.
Just curious how do you do 100%?
Do you take the fish out of the tank and change out all of the water or do you put them into a spare fresh tank?


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Round Head said:


> I do about 75% weekly.
> Just curious how do you do 100%?
> Do you take the fish out of the tank and change out all of the water or do you put them into a spare fresh tank?


good question....


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Round Head said:


> I do about 75% weekly.
> Just curious how do you do 100%?
> Do you take the fish out of the tank and change out all of the water or do you put them into a spare fresh tank?


I drain the tank as low as it can get then I fill up the tank to 50% then I drain it again to as low as it gets then fill it up to 100%.

Or sometimes I drain 50% then fill it up all the way to the top..then again I drain to 50% then fill it up again...this way it might not be 100% change..but Iam changing 300 gallons.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i change a total of 100% in a week, sometimes 75% ....I jus drain bout 35 gallons i think, then I fill up, then i repeat it again until i get about 120G or so drained out.....


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

i dont think its really a good idea to change 100% at one time


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

blazednosferatu said:


> i dont think its really a good idea to change 100% at one time


Why Not???


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I stick with weekly 50% water changes too


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

once ur media and what not is established it won't hurt it at all.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> once ur media and what not is established it won't it at all.


That's true...even with these huge water changes that I'm doing I never get any spickes...because I have a very good established biolagical filter...bacteria is not in the water.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I used to do 50% water changes twice a week, sometimes I would do 30% 3-4 times a week all depends on how tired I am.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> I do about 75% weekly.
> Just curious how do you do 100%?
> Do you take the fish out of the tank and change out all of the water or do you put them into a spare fresh tank?


I drain the tank as low as it can get then I fill up the tank to 50% then I drain it again to as low as it gets then fill it up to 100%.

Or sometimes I drain 50% then fill it up all the way to the top..then again I drain to 50% then fill it up again...this way it might not be 100% change..but Iam changing 300 gallons.
[/quote]

OK, I understand. I was thinking more on the technical mathematics which is not really 100% but its all good. I am a firm believer in big water changes. I'll do a 50% daily if I could. For me I am lucky to be supplied with excellent city water where I don't even need to use any conditioners for my water changes; I just try to maintain a similiar temperature for straight tap.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Round Head said:


> I do about 75% weekly.
> Just curious how do you do 100%?
> Do you take the fish out of the tank and change out all of the water or do you put them into a spare fresh tank?


I drain the tank as low as it can get then I fill up the tank to 50% then I drain it again to as low as it gets then fill it up to 100%.

Or sometimes I drain 50% then fill it up all the way to the top..then again I drain to 50% then fill it up again...this way it might not be 100% change..but Iam changing 300 gallons.
[/quote]

OK, I understand. I was thinking more on the technical mathematics which is not really 100% but its all good. I am a firm believer in big water changes. I'll do a 50% daily if I could. For me I am lucky to be supplied with excellent city water where I don't even need to use any conditioners for my water changes; I just try to maintain a similiar temperature for straight tap.
[/quote]
Damn, where do you keep all those tanks and fish??


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

I do %20 monthly from my 10g. Is that large?

:laugh: Never had water quality problems, I prefer to create a balanced ecosystem then a sterile one...I actually have to does Nitrates to my water these days because my plants consume them so quickly.


----------



## fegidero (Mar 25, 2006)

i do aboout 40-50% per week


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Juggalo said:


> I do about 75% weekly.
> Just curious how do you do 100%?
> Do you take the fish out of the tank and change out all of the water or do you put them into a spare fresh tank?


I drain the tank as low as it can get then I fill up the tank to 50% then I drain it again to as low as it gets then fill it up to 100%.

Or sometimes I drain 50% then fill it up all the way to the top..then again I drain to 50% then fill it up again...this way it might not be 100% change..but Iam changing 300 gallons.
[/quote]

OK, I understand. I was thinking more on the technical mathematics which is not really 100% but its all good. I am a firm believer in big water changes. I'll do a 50% daily if I could. For me I am lucky to be supplied with excellent city water where I don't even need to use any conditioners for my water changes; I just try to maintain a similiar temperature for straight tap.
[/quote]
Damn, where do you keep all those tanks and fish??
[/quote]

I have a fish room converted from an attached one car garage.
I need to upgrade to a 2 car garage soon.


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

40-60%, once, usually twice a week.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I do %20 monthly from my 10g. Is that large?
> 
> :laugh: Never had water quality problems, I prefer to create a balanced ecosystem then a sterile one...I actually have to does Nitrates to my water these days because my plants consume them so quickly.


On my 10 gallon I drain the whole thing then fill it up to 50% then I drain the whole thing again then fill it up to 100%...I clean the gravel good this way.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> I do %20 monthly from my 10g. Is that large?
> 
> :laugh: Never had water quality problems, I prefer to create a balanced ecosystem then a sterile one...I actually have to does Nitrates to my water these days because my plants consume them so quickly.


On my 10 gallon I drain the whole thing then fill it up to 50% then I drain the whole thing again then fill it up to 100%...I clean the gravel good this way.
[/quote]
Damn, you're almost OCD with these water changes


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

I think that anything more then a %50 water change is bad for your fish. Unless you are experiancing extreme water conditions i would advise against it. Fish can get very stressed out with water changes, they are not like us they like their own dirt.....







Their bodies slowly adapt to their water conditions and any changes stress them out. I actually took over a 33 gal saltwater aquarium from someone else. the nitrates were well over unbeleiveable level. they were off the scale for about 15 50% water changes. The fish actually survived it all because they slowly adapted to the high nitrate levels. To this day i beleive i have the worlds only Neon Yellow Common clowns....









Justin


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

JustinRice said:


> I think that anything more then a %50 water change is bad for your fish. Unless you are experiancing extreme water conditions i would advise against it. Fish can get very stressed out with water changes, they are not like us they like their own dirt.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can go for years with out water changes...a Friend of mine that has a saltwater tank has not changed water for 7 years and only feeds goldfish...but I would never recommend doing this...

Fish grow super fast with huge water changes trust me...

Never be afraid to do huge water changes...

Discus people do 100% water changes daily sometimes multiple 100% changes...and there fish grow super fast and have some great color.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Juggalo said:


> I do %20 monthly from my 10g. Is that large?
> 
> :laugh: Never had water quality problems, I prefer to create a balanced ecosystem then a sterile one...I actually have to does Nitrates to my water these days because my plants consume them so quickly.


On my 10 gallon I drain the whole thing then fill it up to 50% then I drain the whole thing again then fill it up to 100%...I clean the gravel good this way.
[/quote]
Damn, you're almost OCD with these water changes
[/quote]


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> I think that anything more then a %50 water change is bad for your fish. Unless you are experiancing extreme water conditions i would advise against it. Fish can get very stressed out with water changes, they are not like us they like their own dirt.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can go for years with out water changes...a Friend of mine that has a saltwater tank has not changed water for 7 years and only feeds goldfish...but I would never recommend doing this...

Fish grow super fast with huge water changes trust me...

Never be afraid to do huge water changes...

Discus people do 100% water changes daily sometimes multiple 100% changes...and there fish grow super fast and have some great color.
[/quote]

I would most certainly advise your friend to do a water change. Even though you add fresh water to your aquarium you are not removing all the nitrates, nitrites and ammonia and other biproducts in the water. Everytime you top up your tank you just dilute them a little bit more. But i would imagine if he checked his waters he is much beyond toxic water.

Justin


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> I do %20 monthly from my 10g. Is that large?
> 
> :laugh: Never had water quality problems, I prefer to create a balanced ecosystem then a sterile one...I actually have to does Nitrates to my water these days because my plants consume them so quickly.


On my 10 gallon I drain the whole thing then fill it up to 50% then I drain the whole thing again then fill it up to 100%...I clean the gravel good this way.
[/quote]
Damn, you're almost OCD with these water changes
[/quote]
:nod:
[/quote]So long as your fish are doing well with the huge changes, it's all good!!


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> Anyone doing large water changes here...like 50% to 60% or maybe more.
> 
> I love doing huge water changes...once a week I do 100%.
> 
> I'm always doing large water changes all the time but once a week I do 100%.


100% MAN...NO WAY. GOOD FOR YOU I GUESS! I DO LIKE 10-15%

ICEMAN!


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i usually do 30-40% at least once a week usually on tuesdays and friday or saturday i am struggeling with algae right now as well my tank is 5 feet from a window and i have the window covered up but i beleive some sun is trickleing in somehow........i got me a pleco and he is about to be fired if he doesnt speed it up lol i bought some algae medecine tonight but i will eventually move my tank acrossed the room where my 55 used to be it is such a pain to drain all of the water and move everything i just need to set aside an afternoon to do this i guess

but back to the topic any more then 50% makes me nervous my fish get pissy when i change water as it is


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I do %20 monthly from my 10g. Is that large?
> 
> :laugh: Never had water quality problems, I prefer to create a balanced ecosystem then a sterile one...I actually have to does Nitrates to my water these days because my plants consume them so quickly.


Ditto!









I'm lucky if I get 25-30% monthly water changes in all my tanks (11 of 'em)!!! Not a problem in the summer and winter, but during football season and track season I can barely keep up with coaching and teaching! I owe my water quality and fish health to having at least some plants in all my tanks, and to my biowheels! (It also helps that I don't overstock and overfeed like some of my fellow teachers...I've at least got them to upgrade their filters, heaters, and to put their stinking lights on timers!!!).


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I do 50% every four days on all my tanks.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

now that i got my python i do like 75% every 5 days.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

[quote name='RB 32' date='May 13 2006, 03:19 PM' post='1476138']
Anyone doing large water changes here...like 50% to 60% or maybe more.

I love doing huge water changes...once a week I do 100%.

I'm always doing large water changes all the time but once a week I do 100%.
[/quote
yes i do thrice a week but 25 percent i have 04 tank although its a bit tiring but i enjoy doing it . tell me i dont have very good power filters but i used genesis one drop per gall is it ok because i use tap water and it contains lots of chlorinei can smell it . after filling the tanks i put in stress zymes to add more live bacteria so far they are fine and healthy . you said 100% what about the fish they remain tank or you take them out to another tank let me know. thanks








pn. chemi pure helps me a lot in balancing the ammonia/nitrate just go thru it it has helped me a lot keeps water crystal clear.


----------



## bigJohnson (Jun 5, 2006)

I do 25-30% once a week and my water parameters are perfect in my 55 gallon with my 4" rhom and 2 small convicts. I dont understand why you would want to go through all the trouble of doing large water changes multiple times per week and stress out your fish when you could just do 25-30% once a week and have perfectly healthy water. I just dont have the time and energy to do those large water changes and even if i did, i dont think its necessary.


----------



## fishd_n_chipd (May 17, 2006)

To who ever sed why to 100% water changes being bad is because for you to drain the water out of your tank your pretty much starting a new tank and doing that is a three week cycle 20% weekly or 50% bi-weekly thats how i do my changes


----------



## Zirca (Jan 21, 2006)

I do one 30-35% change a week.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I will usually do 3 15% changes a week. Smaller more frequent changes are more beneficial then fewer larger changes.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

bigJohnson said:


> I do 25-30% once a week and my water parameters are perfect in my 55 gallon with my 4" rhom and 2 small convicts. I dont understand why you would want to go through all the trouble of doing large water changes multiple times per week and stress out your fish when you could just do 25-30% once a week and have perfectly healthy water. I just dont have the time and energy to do those large water changes and even if i did, i dont think its necessary.










I totally agree!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

well with me doing my huge water changes (totaling 100% per week) I've noticed my fish are way more healthier and active then what they were 25% every other week....I also have an overstocked tank at the moment so I feel what I'm doing is perfect for my tank. My nitrates are extremely low. I've been doing large water changes for the past few months and I've also noticed a very good amount of growth to all my pygos.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> well with me doing my huge water changes (totaling 100% per week) I've noticed my fish are way more healthier and active then what they were 25% every other week....I also have an overstocked tank at the moment so I feel what I'm doing is perfect for my tank. My nitrates are extremely low. I've been doing large water changes for the past few months and I've also noticed a very good amount of growth to all my pygos.


whatever works


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> well with me doing my huge water changes (totaling 100% per week) I've noticed my fish are way more healthier and active then what they were 25% every other week....I also have an overstocked tank at the moment so I feel what I'm doing is perfect for my tank. My nitrates are extremely low. I've been doing large water changes for the past few months and I've also noticed a very good amount of growth to all my pygos.


Yes, you will notice some good growth with frequent large water changes.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Not exagerating, I've noticed prolly a good inch to inch and a quarter of growth withing the last 7-8 months of heavier water changes. I also have been mixing their diet up alot (tilapia, catfish, shrimp, squid, tenderloin every once in a great while, silversides.)







So it goes to show good water quality and diet will greatly benefit your fish


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok, when you all do your frequent water changes, do you always vaccuum the gravel, or do you just take out water, and re-add it? Just curious how often I should vaccuum my gravel. I vaccuum it everytime I do a water change, but I don't change it quite as often as you all it seems--I usually do a 50% change every other week.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i've dont 5 30% changes in the last week trying to get rid of 'green water'


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

geez and i though i was a fool for doin a 6 gallon every moring at 6 o clock ,,,,,lol i got alot of time on my hands i work 6 on 6 months that is,, i find ya get healthy results by doing it that way and you dont stress the sh*t of of your fish,,my dimond rhom looks like a rambow trout now,,, with all his collors glittering in the light.i take 40 gallons out weekly over 7 day,,,, iam a human drip system ,,,lol i do do many gravel vac's only 1 a week i figga if i did that every day i would screw by bio-load up,,


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you are using well water large water changes are not a problem as long as you can be close with the pH and temp. If you have city water and do a large water change the conditioner will convert the chloramines into a high amount of ammonium until your filter catches up to it.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Keep the water pristine at all times!!!!


----------

